

Reverse engineering IT recruiting - paulTG
https://www.togglegreen.com/

======
paulTG
What if recruiters only contacted you when you wanted them to. That's about to
happen when ToggleGreen launches in mid December. This is secure, private
network where job seekers and recruiters can connect, communicate and
coordinate to fill positions.

